# der World Racing 2 thrend



## amdintel (16. August 2009)

das game ist zwar schon etwas älter läuft aber gut unter Vista 32 ,
ich finde dieses renn game eigentlich genial,
es macht u.a  richtig spaß   , 
die grafik ist auch noch ok , da kann man  sich richtig austoben , 
ohne den eigenen  führerschein zu riskierten ...
...
nur leider schaffe ich es nicht 
andere Szene zu installieren  World Racing 2 | games.reveur.de - all about racing games

Ps es gibt nur sehr wenige gamens die richtig gut sind,
egal wie alt oder neu !
.


----------

